# NREMT Failed, Advice?



## SocraticMethod (Jan 12, 2015)

Re-post, I didn't realize there was an actual section for this. 

As mentioned, MUCH to my surprise I've been informed that not only did I not pass the exam, but I didn't even come close. 

I finished my course in November, and took no issue with any of the material. I feel like I have a firm grasp on the subject matter, and that I could serve as a competent provider. The result of my first attempt is not only depressing, but borderline insulting ( as someone who's been successful with more critically engaging materials like hard science, maths...as a chem major ). I didn't necessarily feel confident leaving the exam room, but neither did I feel as though I'd been completely off mark. 

I've reviewed my text, invested in some summary books, and continued taking practice exams ( which aren't helpful as the NREMT tends to word differently, awkwardly and there were at least a few instances where I was wondering just what the hell the thing was asking me ). That being said, I don't feel confident moving forward, I feel terrible ( I'm not a nervous test taker or anything, I have a profound case of ADD but have managed otherwise ). At best, the extra studying has just reiterated things I already know. 

If anyone can provide sound advice, tips etc... to help me move forward or to help me take a systematic approach to the exam I'd appreciate it. I'm actually strongly considering a career in EMS ( I took the course just as a way to get clinical experience while in school, but I've been completely enamored with the field since being exposed to it ), and my experience so far has been utterly discouraging. I hate to think how I'd feel if I didn't pass my second go around. The price to retest is an atrocity in and of itself haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

The JB test prep is excellent. It'll help identify your weak areas and simulate the (sometime) oddly worded NREMT questions. 

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/

Good luck.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Jan 12, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The JB test prep is excellent. It'll help identify your weak areas and simulate the (sometime) oddly worded NREMT questions.
> 
> http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/
> 
> Good luck.


 I have mixed feelings about using any of these prep resources, I appreciate the input though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

You asked for sound, proven advice... but aren't interested in taking it?

Okay. There's a zillion review books, flash cards and all of the other study methods, but you're obviously not making important connections, and as you noted, EMT-B isn't exactly rocket science. 

Try the test prep. You'll be surprised at how well it works. 

Good luck.


----------



## Gurby (Jan 12, 2015)

I used EMT Prep.  Probably similar to JB learning.  Highly recommend doing lots and lots of practice questions.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Jan 12, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I used EMT Prep.  Probably similar to JB learning.  Highly recommend doing lots and lots of practice questions.



I was looking at that, they advertise a 100% pass rate right? Gurby, have you taken the NREMT yet or are you still in school? What was your experience taking the test having used said product? What's also interesting, our instructor ( some top brass for county ems ) deliberately designed our final to be incessantly difficult. Success therein all but guaranteed success on the national...although I did wait 4 or 5 weeks to take the exam, had clinicals and the psychomotor test to complete.

I'm just wary due to the way many are advertised. JB actually boast an elegantly straightforward representation of their product, and it seems many here are familiar with it ( most swearing by it ). I suppose I will have to consider these options further. I just want to nail this thing and start working already! My eagerness isn't helped by the fact that our dominant service provider is hiring ( they're one of the most highly regarded outfits, HALL ). 

I guess the next most reasonable question is, which product is better suited to the task of successfully passing the NREMT?


----------



## Gurby (Jan 12, 2015)

I passed the NREMT-B on my first try, currently a paramedic student.  Walking out of the test I didn't know whether I had passed it or not, which is unusual for me as I'm a pretty strong student.  I was confident going into it, and I guess I passed it, so hooray.

EMT Prep guarantee thing just states that if you fail the exam, they'll extend your membership for free until you DO pass it.  

I don't know which product/site is better.  They're probably similar - I'd look around at both and pick the one you like better.  Personally I like the Khan Academy-esque style of Emt Prep and that's what I plan to use when I'm getting ready for the NREMT-P.  It seems more people on here prefer JB Learning.


----------



## happylittleblue (Jan 13, 2015)

I studied everything in the 3 weeks I had between my course being finished to taking registry. I went over all my notes, the quizzes I took online, the summaries and vocab at the end of each chapter. I looked on youtube for scenarios to see what others would do in certain situations. I also looked at different websites online that had flash cards and other materials. Use google to your advantage.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> Re-post, I didn't realize there was an actual section for this.
> 
> As mentioned, MUCH to my surprise I've been informed that not only did I not pass the exam, but I didn't even come close.
> 
> ...



If you genuinely know the material (can't lie to yourself), then the only possible thing is either you don't test well or you aren't 'clicking' with the NREMT style of questioning. As @DEmedic has advised take the test questions over and over and over until you are content you are answering the questions in the right form....I took my NREMT a year or so after my course, it was a pain in the *** but if you know your stuff then not really any excuse for failing.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Jan 13, 2015)

Appreciate the feedback. 

What was especially disconcerting was learning that I'd mostly been below the mark ( except cardio and pedi/geri etc... ). I'm keen to discover a good testing source, one that's particularly challenging. I keep talking all these free practice exams and they aren't helping...not only is it easier to deduce the correct answer more readily but the questions are typically textbook ( generally too easy, plainly laid out, or just not indicative of the registries style ). Anyway, I'll weigh the options and go from there.


----------



## usmarine (Jan 14, 2015)

A lot of folks want to use test prep guides or study flash cards. For me, I just read every chapter we covered once again and rewrote every definition we went over. The first time I took it, it was the day before my wedding and ostensibly, I was stressed. I failed and began studying again. I took it several weeks ago and knocked it out of the park. Different methods require different mindsets. Good luck!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2015)

You should be able to find a promo code for JBlearning. It's a good site for learning/refreshing, but I don't think it resembles national registry questions in the least bit.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 16, 2015)

One thing I found out about the NREMT exam after passing it on my first try is that the questions for the majority, not all pertain to areas of EMT training that are not subject to change from county to county and state to state. As for me when I left the exam room I knew I had to have passed but what I did not know is how damn good I did. I was told the test consists of 70-120 questions and depending on how well you do depends on how many questions your given at least that is what I am told. The less you need to do to finish the test the better you did on the test, I personally only had to do 70 questions and was told I got near 100%. Whether or not this is exactly how it is I am not sure but this is my experience with it. 

As for studying for the exam I reread my EMT book two times over in a matter of three weeks, did the practice exam in the back of the book, redid all my EMT class tests as well as bought a cheap Learning Express EMT-Basic exam book that has like 12 tests in it. This all seemed to help since I passed on the first try.


----------



## Gurby (Jan 18, 2015)

RefriedEMT said:


> One thing I found out about the NREMT exam after passing it on my first try is that the questions for the majority, not all pertain to areas of EMT training that are not subject to change from county to county and state to state. As for me when I left the exam room I knew I had to have passed but what I did not know is how damn good I did. I was told the test consists of 70-120 questions and depending on how well you do depends on how many questions your given at least that is what I am told. The less you need to do to finish the test the better you did on the test, I personally only had to do 70 questions and was told I got near 100%. Whether or not this is exactly how it is I am not sure but this is my experience with it.
> 
> As for studying for the exam I reread my EMT book two times over in a matter of three weeks, did the practice exam in the back of the book, redid all my EMT class tests as well as bought a cheap Learning Express EMT-Basic exam book that has like 12 tests in it. This all seemed to help since I passed on the first try.



How did you get this information about how well you did?  I couldn't find anything, just saw that I passed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

You get a breakdown of areas that you didn't pass, noted as "below competency" or "near competency". 

If you successfully compete the test, you just receive notification that you passed, no scores.

There is no "passing score" or percentage that can be gleaned from the number of questions. It's a pass/fail test.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 18, 2015)

Yea I wasnt told a score myself I was just told by a paramedic instructor that with how the test went I more than likely got near 100%.


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey bud,

1 other thing to keep in mind as regards the questions asked in the NR is where in the assessment are you currently. For example: if you're question consists of "what do you do next?", make sure you re-read the question to make sure you aren't further along in the assessment than you think. So, if the question has you at the "C" portion of the "ABCs", then obviously C-spine would NOT be the right option since you're already passed this point. I know this may sound confusing but I do recall a number of questions like this during NR, not to mention AHA tests. 

Hope you get it next time! Hang in there!


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 24, 2015)

The JB Learning site is based on the same book you study in class. There are roughly 700 questions as well as detailed explanations below the answers. Read them! And when you can explain why 3 out of 4 answers given are wrong for 90+ percent of the questions-you'll be on the right track.  The NatReg is based on your understanding not on you providing a pat answer- there are very few of those types of questions. The test adjusts for your level based on your previous answer.

  The NatReg questions I took were based not so much how you will help your patient but how you can injure or kill them.  Knowing the differences between similar events that will alter your patient care i.e.: the major difference in symptoms of placenta abruptio vs. placenta previa,  and right side heart failure vs. left side failure symptoms etc. 

  Protocols and as sweetpete stated the step by step methodical sequence of everything from band aids to chest injuries.   These were very common types of questions on my test.    Use the audio book and study tools supplied as well.     Good Luck


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 24, 2015)

Joey nailed it. Great post!


----------

